# Wireless internet



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there any wireless internet facility in Dubai? Like we have USB device in Pakistan and we are ready to use internet anywhere any time. 
If it's available in Dubai, what are the prices and companies which provide this?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes there is, check Etisalat and Du websites for prices.


----------



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

sometimes you can pay for it in starbucks or costa coffee!


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes there is, check Etisalat and Du websites for prices.


Thanks. How do they charge to travellers who don't stay for too long?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

You can pick up a sim card at the airport when you arrive and then opt for the prepaid data package.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Confiture said:


> You can pick up a sim card at the airport when you arrive and then opt for the prepaid data package.


Thanks my friend but I mean to run internet on my laptop, not mobile.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

opportunist86 said:


> Thanks my friend but I mean to run internet on my laptop, not mobile.


See here: http://www.etisalat.ae/eportal/en/personal/internet-hotspot-packages.html - scroll down to "Etisalat Short-term Users".

teuchter


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a USB dongle from du and itesalat 
Du is relatively cheaper. 

So when you come to Dubai. In the airport go to Du counter and purchase a USB dongle for wireless Internet. You are looking to about 200Dhs or more. If you have your own USB dongle you can only pay 55 for the sim and 100 for 1gb data. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Bluebird77!


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> Thanks Bluebird77!


Blink blink


----------

